# T+G decking...shingles?



## C.trinca46 (May 23, 2021)

4x8 beams sandwiched with 2x8 so beams are 8x8 or 8x10 anyways 4ft spans and t+g decking. Can I lay my shingles once I get the deck cleaned and fix rot???


----------

